# Farewell My Friends



## guapoalto049 (Jul 30, 2012)

This is my official goodbye to the forum. I've just started medical school and I won't be continuing the hobby. I've been raising mantids since I was a toddler, so this is tough.

I'd like to thank Yen and Precarious and Paul for being such assets to the hobby, you guys do it right. Also thanks to Peter, Orin, and Rick for giving us this great platform.

I've bred everything from ghosts to orchids to desiccata and Idolos, and I've pinned them all. Hopefully in the near future I'll post a picture of my completed wall mount. If anyone has any questions about how I raised them, just ask.

Closing thoughts:

-Orchids need sun exposure to change color. They will get pink if you leave them in full sun all day and don't provide any white surfaces. Not through glass, not through plastic. Try it.

-Idolos need a good perch. Rough twigs and placemat liner both worked well.

-Mantids do not live in geometric cubes in nature. Always remember this

-Deroplatys desiccata is my favorite species. Large, terrifyingly strong, slow moving, and somehow more intelligent than other species.

Thanks everyone, I'll miss this place!!


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 30, 2012)

wow sorry to see you go but good luck in medical school


----------



## kitkat39 (Jul 30, 2012)

You'll be back... THEY ALL COME BACK!

Good luck man


----------



## ismart (Jul 30, 2012)

Good luck to you my friend. Maybe when you come back we can call you Dr, guapoalto049.  :lol:


----------



## stacy (Jul 30, 2012)

best of luck in school, hope to see u back on your breaks to say hi


----------



## Paradoxica (Jul 30, 2012)

Although we just met a few weeks ago I can already tell that we are loosing a valuable resource to the hobby in both knowledge and skill as a breeder. Best of luck to you.


----------



## dlemmings (Jul 30, 2012)

Good Luck, and better skills....

Sounds like you plan to stay active on the forum and live through others...bet you keep at least one "for fun"


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jul 30, 2012)

Good luck wish you all the best .


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 30, 2012)

I will welcome you back after school. Lol.


----------



## Mime454 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for answering scores of questions for me, and for selling me some really nice mantids. I haven't been here long, but you were all ready one of my favorite members.

Also, I'll still buy the H. Majuscula ooth if it gets laid. 

Best of luck in med school.


----------



## twolfe (Jul 30, 2012)

Chris,

Good luck in medical school. I sure hope you come back to the forum in the future. You'll be missed!

Tammy


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 30, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## Danny. (Jul 30, 2012)

Good luck dude!


----------



## hierodula (Jul 30, 2012)

Good luck at Med school man. I wish you the best of luck. Although you're leaving a great thing behind, you're going to start something great as well. Best of luck, and i'm sure everyone here will miss you, but at least we got to meet you. Again, best of luck on all you're future endeavors.


----------



## gripen (Jul 30, 2012)

Sad to see you go. You have been a great asset to the community and I hope you come back after med school!


----------



## agent A (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm gonna miss u so much  

Be sure to visit the forum a lot

My sis says I shouldn't become a surgeon cause if I did I'd probably be on the mobile forum while working lol


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 30, 2012)

You didn't include me in your closing note???  , but I will mis your comparison shots none the less, Haha! We'll see you again brotha...


----------



## frogparty (Jul 30, 2012)

congrats on med school! Not an easy feat to get in... even more work to finish. I personally dont like people enough to be a Dr, thats why Im in biotech!!! LOL!

Good luck, study hard....You'll be baaaaaaack!


----------



## Mvalenz (Jul 30, 2012)

Good luck at med school. You have to keep just one for fun.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 31, 2012)

Take care, and beware of patients dressed as mantis on those long medical study nights!


----------



## Rick (Jul 31, 2012)

Just because you don't have mantids doesn't mean you can't hang out here. I am not sure why that thought prevails in this hobby. I haven't had a mantis in two years probably but I still come here and still would even if I was not a mod. You still have valuable knowledge to offer up and this forum needs it. Congrats on med school and good luck.


----------



## agent A (Jul 31, 2012)

Rick said:


> Just because you don't have mantids doesn't mean you can't hang out here. I am not sure why that thought prevails in this hobby. I haven't had a mantis in two years probably but I still come here and still would even if I was not a mod. You still have valuable knowledge to offer up and this forum needs it. Congrats on med school and good luck.


and rick lives near tons of mantises

if u go out and catch some stagmo carolina i'll gladly buy them from u...


----------

